# CRob



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 26, 2014)

All, we have a local heating and ventilation contractor who is in the process of having his own home built, he would like to test different heat pumps for energy consumption and would like to install two separate meter heads in a closet so that he can monitor them without having to go outside. No sub panel just the meter heads. Your thoughts please, using 2013 CEC


----------



## ICE (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't think of a reason to say no......as long as there is no provision for an overcurrent protective device.


----------



## north star (Mar 26, 2014)

*= $ =*

Chad,

For clarity, ...are you talking about the "local utility provided" type

meters, or something installed down stream of the single utility

provided meter by the homeowner ?

Thanks !

*= $ =*


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 26, 2014)

North Star, it would be down stream of what the local utility company installed, yes it would be provided by the homeowner to be able to discern how much energy is being used by different heat exchangers, as he is an installer of said units


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 26, 2014)

Also, I should apologies for the title of my post, brain lapse when it told me I needed a title, as I have not posted in a while


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 27, 2014)

If this install will be using regular metal meter bases the proposed install may be in violation of 250.142(B). See exception 2(2) as you mentioned closet. E-Mon D-Mon is the product that should be used for this type of metering.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Chris, the only time I have seen these are with photo voltaic systems so that homeowners can monitor their usage through the world wide web, is there a more proffered model or are all sufficient in the above application.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 27, 2014)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> is there a more proffered model or are all sufficient in the above application.


E-Mon D-Mon, no NEC 250 violations and IMO great stuff. Link.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Chris, yea I did a little search earlier, and thank you for your timely response


----------

